# Canon Shows off 360 Degree Intelligent Camera and a 100-400mm Smartphone Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2018)

```
Canon is showing off two new concept cameras at the Photography Show 2018 in the UK. One is a 360 degree intelligent camera and the other is a 100-400mm smartphone camera.</p>
<p>The Canon Smartphone camera attaches to your phone via a flip out lightning port and is lightweight at only 100g. The concept also shows a clip-on viewfinder that can be attached to the lens.</p>
<p>The 360 degree intelligent camera can automatically shoot both stills and video and uses AI to decide whether to shoot video or stills. The camera has 3x zoom and can pan and tilt a full 380 degrees. It can also be attached to the hot shoe on an EOS DSLR.</p>
<p>The folks manning the Canon booth were allowing visitors to try out each concept and asked to fill out a short survey about the products.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-34285 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_06.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_06-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_06-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_06-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_03.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_03-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_03-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_03-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_08.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_08-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_08-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_08-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_13.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_13-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_13-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/canon_concept_cameras_hands_on_13-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p>Be sure to <a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/news/canon_100_400mm_smartphone_and_360_degree_intelligent_concept_cameras">check out a lot more images over at Photography Blog</a>.</p>
<p>Image Credits // <a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/news/canon_100_400mm_smartphone_and_360_degree_intelligent_concept_cameras">Photography Blog</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## NancyP (Mar 20, 2018)

Bird-in-flight photos with your cell phone?


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd be afraid of a break between the lightning port and the phone. It may be sturdier than I expect though. I noticed there was no red ring around it....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a Samsung S9 plus which is replacing my old iPhone, but I'd expect it to a a bright daylight camera.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 20, 2018)

Does the phone qualify as a flippy screen?


----------



## ethanz (Mar 20, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Does the phone qualify as a flippy screen?



Lol. 


No sample images from the 100-400...


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 20, 2018)

i was at the show and examined bothl of these and talked with the designers. The rotating intelligent camera is a working product but the 100/400 smartphone camera is a concept mockup only. 

Still, they are interesting products and it was interesting they were not just showing these off, but very interested in feedback on what we would use them for, what we would want from them, etc.

The idea with the 360 camera is that you set it up somewhere and it will just keep tracking people on its own taking photos "intelligently?. I did suggest this would make great sense if it had wheels on it so it could just wander around taking snaps for you (someone suggested sticking it on a Roomba!) or, of course, if it was in a mini-drone format.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Does the phone qualify as a flippy screen?



;D lol


----------



## ethanz (Mar 20, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> The idea with the 360 camera is that you set it up somewhere and it will just keep tracking people on its own taking photos "intelligently?.



The NSA will order some of these.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 21, 2018)

imho I think Canon should work with a phone company like Leica does with Huawei.

I have a P9 Plus and will get the P20 Pro when it comes out in a couple of weeks.

I have my camera with me when I must (i.e. work or going out specifically to take pictures the latter of which is not all that often) but I always have my phone with me, and I do not want to carry gadgets I attach to phones.

Canon should work with a mobile phone company and bring out a Canon-branded phone and some amazing apps.


----------



## syyeung1 (Mar 21, 2018)

DR will be so bad that I cannot push 25 stops. It's useless. So disappointed that Canon has crippled its products time and time again.


----------



## Talys (Mar 21, 2018)

ethanz said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > The idea with the 360 camera is that you set it up somewhere and it will just keep tracking people on its own taking photos "intelligently?.
> ...



The NSA just needs to grab the video off of the 16 cell phones in the room secretly transmitting and combine them


----------



## hne (Mar 21, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> The idea with the 360 camera is that you set it up somewhere and it will just keep tracking people on its own taking photos "intelligently?. I did suggest this would make great sense if it had wheels on it so it could just wander around taking snaps for you (someone suggested sticking it on a Roomba!) or, of course, if it was in a mini-drone format.



Wouldn't it be much easier to just capture a spherical view from the point of the camera and do a rectilinear or fish-eye projection of part of that in post production? No moving parts makes it more reliable and easier to construct and a few small high-res image sensors and 190° FOV lenses is all you need. Just look at the garmin virb, gopro fusion, insta360 one, rylo, ... They all do this already. Sure, you just get 1080p output when doing over-/smart-/whatevertheycallthetech-capture but that's just a limitation of image sensors and processing. Nothing two 8k sensors with a digic9 each couldn't solve, I'm sure.


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 21, 2018)

hne said:


> Wouldn't it be much easier to just capture a spherical view from the point of the camera and do a rectilinear or fish-eye projection of part of that in post production?



Not really. The aim of this is primarily to take photos not video (although it can do both), and a crop and rectilinear remapping from a relatively small sensor fisheye image? That's not going to be any good.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 23, 2018)

Hands on video of one of those prototype cameras: 
https://youtu.be/C_efVCCMKeE


----------



## HarryFilm (Apr 10, 2018)

Again, I TOLD YOU SO....

Canon IS ALREADY WORKING on a combined smartphone and mirrorless camera assembly with the LARGEST SENSOR EVER PUT ON A SMARTPHONE!

The electronics engineering rumour mills I am privy to has Canon trying to combine an EF-S mount with a derivative of a Canon 7D Mk 2 which was made to be cheaper to produce on the assembly line. The target production cost with a combined image processing stacked module glued onto the underside of the APS-C sensor is around
$100 to $110 US. The optics NEEDED to pull this off on a smartphone is rumored
to be right at 22mm thick for proper focal plane optics with a total phone thickness of 27 mm thick.

This is ALSO to be the FIRST smartphone with an INTERCHANGEABLE LENS using an actual EFS-mount which MAY REQUIRE an extender tube to allow all the Canon lenses made for the 7D mk2 to be properly focused on the sensor focal plane.

The initially included REMOVABLE lens assembly is rumoured to contain specialized diopter glass optics which embed further into the phone to allow the system to be NEARLY FLUSH with the rear surface of the phone (i.e. almost NO lens bump!) and STILL be able to focus properly on the sensor focal plane. 

A Qualcomm 835 or 845 Snapdragon are going to be the designated CPUs with 6 to 12 GIGABYTES of system RAM and 64 to 128 Gigabyte SD cards being the base storage media. Video capabilities have more recently been stated to be 4K 60fps and 120 fps 1080p. And evidently an announcement in the 1st to 2nd quarter 2019 is the currently projected public announce date. Evidently there might be two phones introduced. One at about $800 US (5.7 inch screen) and the other at about $1400 US (6.3 inch screen). One WITH the EFS mount and 7Dmk2 sensor and the other that DOES NOT have the interchangeable EFS mount BUT DOES STILL have the 7D mk2 sensor. Battery life will be up to 6 hours of combined stills and video shooting, voice calling and internet surfing. (that's not bad for such a device!)

One engineer on these rumour sites has stated this is SPECIFICALLY designed to compete against the Red Hydrogen smartphone to capture a market with the higher end enthusiast and semi-pro markets who want a SINGLE device to handle phone calls, web surfing and mirrorless camera duties in a single package. The form factor is to be boxy brick-like with rounded-corners unlike the more curved-form photos I had released in earlier posts. At 27mm thick (one inch!) it will be on of the largest phones out there but I am quite confident that I don't think the intended market will see that as a problem. I know MANY gadget enthusiasts, film-students and budget filmmakers who would LOVE to have such a combined single smartphone/mirrorless device!

AND YES YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST !!!!!

The credit card is waiting Canon...bring it out sooner rather than later!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 13, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> Again, I TOLD YOU SO....



What you ranted about before and just above has absolutely nothing to do with this post.

This is a plug-in camera (think DXO one), not a brick with an EF-S mount.




HarryFilm said:


> Again, I TOLD YOU SO....


capture a market with the higher end enthusiast and semi-pro markets who want a SINGLE device to handle phone calls, web surfing and mirrorless camera duties in a single package. [/quote]

They already make those. They’re called smart phones.


----------



## criscokkat (Apr 16, 2018)

syyeung1 said:


> DR will be so bad that I cannot push 25 stops. It's useless. So disappointed that Canon has crippled its products time and time again.


Thanks, I have coffee everywhere now. ;D


----------

